# Sourcing and Manufacturing in China?



## amoschetti (Jan 14, 2011)

Reading the forums and talking with dealers it looks like MTD is manufacturing engines and gear boxes in China. Also saw they now have manufacturing capabilities in Hungary and Germany. Are the European plants for European products with parts being sourced from China? Also for the US are all parts being sourced from China/Europe or are some manufactured here in the good ol US of A?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I think anymore, that the only thing that American companies make in America, is profits!:lmao: I couldn't imagine MTD making certain things in the US anymore, however, I know Toyota among others, make certain aspects of their products in Japan or elsewhere, and assemble them in the US. MTD could be doing something like this.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

MTD doesnt build the motors- mostly briggs motors are found on MTD's ( kohlers are reserved for the JD's and Cubs)- and briggs outsourced to China - doesnt surprise me that gearboxes are either.

MTD used to build em here years ago- they just went cheep n sent it over seas.


----------

